# Advantage Arms Conversion Kit Model



## todd river (Jul 31, 2008)

I want to purchase the 22lr conversion kit for my
gen 3 glock 19. I have not shopped on the internet
for anything to do with guns/etc.

I also realize that they are not readily accessible.
Who would you/have you dealt with & consider 
reputable in shipping/standing behind there products/
& etc. 

I know that the tactical is available, but I understand
that Glock sanctions Advantage, so I would rather go
with Advantage.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.22lrconversions.com/glk-pg.htm

Can order that one right now and its in stock


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

at AA They are all on backorder, not sure what happened...do some research on the differences.


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

I am selling mine for $250


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I've had an AA conversion -- and it worked great on a G19.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> http://www.22lrconversions.com/glk-pg.htm
> 
> Can order that one right now and its in stock



DO NOT ORDER FROM THAT GUY CIENER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!'RESEARCH HIM!

He has been arrested for scamming buyers!
*Gun Reports - News*


Gun Reports Home >> News







_
*Jonathan Arthur Ciener was arrested in Florida on fraud charges.*_

*22 Conversion Specialist Ciener
Arrested on Fraud Charges*

November 14, 2011 

Printer Friendly | Email | Share Your Comments (14) 

(GunReports.com) -- Jonathan Arthur Ciener has been arrested and charged with schemes to defraud less than $20,000, which is a third degree felony, according to BrevardTimes.com.
The Brevard County Sheriff's Office raided the Cape Canaveral business, located at 8700 Commerce Street last week.
Jonathan Arthur Ciener, Inc., widely marketed and supplied gun conversion kits on www.22lrconversions.com.
Read more at BrevardTimes.com.


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

My Advantage Arms .22 conversion has been on order from Glock World since *April of 2009.*
Its become a running joke for years now and I check back from time to time to see where I am on the "list".
I'm gonna hang in there a few more years before giving up on these bozo's.
A few weeks ago when I checked, I was 96 out of 416 on the list.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You need to jump on the $250.00 if it isn't 2 late and Looks like Advantage Arms needs to tool up and run 24/7/365 to meet the demand on the AA
Stay cool
bib


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

Yea, thats a fair deal for sure. 
Mine will be a little less than that price. 
New kits are quite a bit higher now and I'm sure they'd love for me to drop my order so they can command a higher price by selling it to someone else.
I'm not in a hurry now, and just for spite, I'm not letting them off the hook just yet. 
I won't bore you with their pitiful explinations.....but:


questions or comments...
CONTACT US 1-800-518-3808
Continue Shopping At GlockWorld.com
Anthony Hxxxxx([email protected])
1/8/2012 4:02:32 PM. Message ID: 387412

*Original Message:*
Please tell me what number I am on the waiting list.







Reply by: Anthony on 1/8/2012 5:25:49 PM

Didn't see anything in your "reply" box.





Reply by: Anthony on 1/8/2012 5:26:28 PM

Didn't see anything written in the "reply" box.





Reply by: Kevin on 1/8/2012 7:33:51 PM


Hello Anthony, 

I show you are waiting order 96 out of 415.

Thank you


Thank you for contacting us and have a great day!



Kevin Rennes

Customer Service


TGSCOM, Inc 

Where the Second Amendment Comes First

Customer Support: (920) 569-4250








bobinbusan said:


> You need to jump on the $250.00 if it isn't 2 late and Looks like Advantage Arms needs to tool up and run 24/7/365 to meet the demand on the AA
> Stay cool
> bib


----------

